# Wasn't THIS WOMAN one of the sexiest women alive?



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

From about say 1992-1997.I think she was the one of the best looking celebrities out there.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Jack I said:


> From about say 1992-1997.I think she was the one of the best looking celebrities out there.


There ain't a drug strong enough to make me hit that. 

She's like the non gay Rosie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Your tastes are pretty telling, Jack


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> There ain't a drug strong enough to make me hit that.
> 
> She's like the non gay Rosie
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


8 seconds into the video...Nuff said. 
Roseanne-S6E05-Be My Baby - YouTube


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Love Roseanne! I'm not a guy though, so I can't tell you if she's sexy or not


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Jack I said:


> 8 seconds into the video...Nuff said.
> Roseanne-S6E05-Be My Baby - YouTube


That was funny!! She makes me laugh. So she's ok.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I love Roseanne!


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

I just threw up a bit in my mouth. I thought you were going to show a picture of Diane Lane .......................sigh.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

RClawson said:


> I just threw up a bit in my mouth. I thought you were going to show a picture of Diane Lane .......................sigh.


I like Diane lane.Especially in Unfaithful.But she's got nothing on a prime Roseanne.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey, I think that Roseanne is good looking. She's overweight but some men like women who are overweight.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Hey, I think that Roseanne is good looking. She's overweight but some men like women who are overweight.


You hear that Rclawson?lol


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Only saw the show on reruns but loved her. Loved her deadpan humor and obnoxious daughters too. Every time my Mom saw me watching she would turn it off.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

that laugh! :/


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Jack I said:


> I like Diane lane.Especially in Unfaithful.But she's got nothing on a prime Roseanne.


Yea...some of the scenes in Unfaithful with Diane were HOT....very HOT. I never had time for Rosanne...she was funny, but no attraction there at all. 

Around that same time, I always had a crush on Pam Ewing from the show Dallas. Now SHE (Victoria Principle) is a beautiful, sexy lady!. Same with Cheryl Ladd. I even had a poster of her and Farrah (red bathing suit) in my room growing up. Even my Dad liked those posters!


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Noway in hell.......gack


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

committed4ever said:


> Only saw the show on reruns but loved her. Loved her deadpan humor and obnoxious daughters too. Every time my Mom saw me watching she would turn it off.


Way to make the rest of us feel old!


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

okeydokie said:


> Noway in hell.......gack


2 minutes and 19 seconds into the video.If this doesn't win you over,nothing will. 108 million dollars win in lottery! - YouTube


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

yes.....we need pictures of Diane Lane!!!!!!! Who is in charge here?


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> yes.....we need pictures of Diane Lane!!!!!!! Who is in charge here?


















There's no comparison.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes....one of these two ladies is looking very nice!


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> Yes....one of these two ladies is looking very nice!


They both are.And her character in Unfaithful was stupid.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Jack I said:


> You hear that Rclawson?lol


Spare me. Emergency rooms across the country could use naked pics of Roseanne to cure the 4 hour Viagra issues. My wife has some extra weight on her and i love her to death but Rosie is a pig and I am not talking about her weight. Bleeeeech.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Unfaithful was a dumb movie.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I agree...Unfaithful was a dumb movie. 

Diane Lane is a very hot lady!...on a different level than Rosanne


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

somethingelse said:


> Love Roseanne! I'm not a guy though, so I can't tell you if she's sexy or not


Let me dispel your ignorance. The answer is 'not'.

Excuse me. She appeals to a very...select male demographic. An acquired taste that generally most men feel is distinctly not worth the effort.

JackI, one presumes that you watched her with the television muted, because for the life of me, I can't see how you can take both her image AND personality...


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I had a thing for John Goodman. But then I like men soft around the edges.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

And let's not forget a v young George Clooney 

I had a little thing for JG too although I've got more into buff as I get older


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> And let's not forget a v young George Clooney
> 
> I had a little thing for JG too although I've got more into buff as I get older


Yea, my wife goes crazy over George Clooney and Harrison Ford too.


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

I'd hit it...


with a Mac truck.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

JCD said:


> Let me dispel your ignorance. The answer is 'not'.
> 
> Excuse me. She appeals to a very...select male demographic. An acquired taste that generally most men feel is distinctly not worth the effort.
> 
> JackI, one presumes that you watched her with the television muted, because for the life of me, I can't see how you can take both her image AND personality...


No,I never watch roseanne with the sound down.It's a funny show I was just watching it yesterday.Nothing was wrong with her personality,it was just a character.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> I had a thing for John Goodman. But then I like men soft around the edges.


Honestly, John Goodman's character on Roseanne reminds me of my dad. Seriously! I could identify very well with the family... well, except Roseanne's personality was nothing like my mom's personality. The kids were pretty much like my sisters and me, except I didn't rebel like Becky did lol. 

As for Roseanne's personality... well, ya know, I actually loved it. I love the sarcasm. Very similar to my middle sister. So, the combination doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

She's much older now, but she looks pretty in this picture

http://www.debbieschlussel.com/archives/roseanne.jpg


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

Nah. Her personality is far too abrasive to make her sexy, no matter what she looks like.

That, and her obsession with conspiracy theories and the like ... no thanks.


----------



## Enginerd (May 24, 2011)

somethingelse said:


> She's much older now, but she looks pretty in this picture
> 
> http://www.debbieschlussel.com/archives/roseanne.jpg



Plastic surgery, makup and photoshop can make almost anyone look decent in a controlled pic. For the life of me I'll never understand how someone can find her attractive and I actually married a brunette with curves. Her personality on the show and in real life were actually very close. I couldn't imagine being married to someone like that. It would be like " Hello this is my wife. She's gonna rip you a new a-hole today. I hope you enjoy it because she thinks it's your privilage." Don't even get me started with the shrill voice. She has no class and is/was simply gross.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Well Roseanne would cry if she read this thread


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

I doubt it, she'd curse some people out.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

I stand corrected


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Everybody says she's "sexy". Even her girlfriend.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

somethingelse said:


> Love Roseanne! I'm not a guy though, so I can't tell you if she's sexy or not


Um... not. Sorry Jack.


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

I'd get to a doctor. You cannot be serious. Have you fallen and hit your head recently? Changed medications? 

This woman makes my skin crawl. 
she is about as funny as a heart attack. I'd reather be skinned alive than have to tolerate her presence.... in person or in film.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

I've watched Roseanne's Nuts a few times. I think she lives in Hawaii. She's pretty lax, but still a little vulgar


----------



## DavidWYoung (Feb 3, 2012)

SHE WAS NOT FUNNY TO ME. Grade school humor at best. Snark Snark.


----------



## FLGator (Mar 26, 2013)

Jennifer Aniston
Kate Upton
Jenny McCarthy
Eva Mendez
Robin Mead

All these come to mind WAY before Her! Lol. To each is own though. No harm in another's opinion.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

FLGator said:


> Jennifer Aniston
> Kate Upton
> Jenny McCarthy
> Eva Mendez
> ...


Add to that list just about ANY Latina reporter from the Spanish channel.


----------



## Vorlon (Sep 13, 2012)

OP--you have a kind of sick sense of humor to say she was sexy. I remember the show. It was part of the dumb it down, laugh at how bad it could be type comedies. She wasn't supposed to be attractive. She was a bitter, life is going no where, lets at least laugh at other people to make ourselves feel better type character. 

The actress herself was just plain crazy. Hey she made a pretty penny back in the day though. Gotta respect that. 

Now lets talk about Jane Seymour, Cheryl Ladd, Diane Lane, Christy Brinkley, Haley Berry, and Farah back in the day just to name a few.... They are still great to look at and dream. Yes I'm showing my age.... yes I even had the famous Farah poster


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

No. She was not. The show was funny though. My MIL hated it because Roseanne was unladylike. But I thought it represented a real blue collar, struggling to make ends meet family pretty well. Not always a pretty picture, but definitely an honest one. 

The other big comedy family of the day was The Cosbys. That was a good show as well, but it didn't deal with basic survival and dysfunctional family the way Roseanne did. It was more of a series of humorous dilemmas ending with teaching moments. You always knew that everything would end up fine with them.


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

Jack, I am still wondering if you were serious asking this.... or if we should be concerned about your mental state.

I am trying to pick: An hour with her or drinking a cup of warm vomit. That would be a difficult decision...but I could not stomach an hour with her.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Here you go. The antidote for Rosanne. Everyone just relax and look at Sofia. Everything will be okay.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Is this one of the newscast ladies you speak of sc?


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

somethingelse said:


> Is this one of the newscast ladies you speak of sc?


No, she's just an actress that Caramel saw in a movie and thought was pretty. And I agree.


----------



## Vorlon (Sep 13, 2012)

sandc said:


> Here you go. The antidote for Rosanne. Everyone just relax and look at Sofia. Everything will be okay.



Sofia is gorgeous!!!! She's not a young 20 something either. Mature beautiful woman. Love it


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Alternatively you can take a look at the ladies in my duckface thread. They are gorgeous one and all!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Spinal Tap - Big Bottoms [High Quality] - YouTube


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

In answer to the OP's question:

"Wasn't THIS WOMAN one of the sexiest women alive?"

NO JUST NO.

Funny YES, Talented YES but not sexy.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

For my idea of Sexy how about Nigella Lawson IMO hot both in and out of the kitchen.

Google Image Result for http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-7eCEyF7JVE8/UJklK7xS6tI/AAAAAAAAAQw/611j6Iine2I/s1600/NigellaLawson2-1.jpg


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

Well, the original poster has not been back. I suspect he was on drugs when he posted this and has not had the courage to come back. That woman is as sexually stimulating as ...... well, I won't write it. Her looks and foul demeanor make her repulsive.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Tough crowd Roseanne


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Ok, Jack, I'm going to ask the question I have been DYING to ask since I first saw this thread....

Is this your subtle way of saying at least a PART of you wishes your wife hadn't gotten weight loss surgery? 

Because honestly, that's what it seems sometimes.


----------



## donkey_punch (Jan 15, 2013)

In an alternate universe maybe.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

youkiddingme said:


> Well, the original poster has not been back. I suspect he was on drugs when he posted this and has not had the courage to come back. That woman is as sexually stimulating as ...... well, I won't write it. Her looks and foul demeanor make her repulsive.


LOL.I haven't been on TAM for a few days.Some of these comments are pretty amusing.I'm on drugs because I recognize beauty when I see it?When I say she is sexy,I'm not really talking about her personality,I'm more talking about stuff like this: Roseanne Barr in bra - YouTube


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

youkiddingme said:


> Jack, I am still wondering if you were serious asking this.... or if we should be concerned about your mental state.


haha


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Ok, Jack, I'm going to ask the question I have been DYING to ask since I first saw this thread....
> 
> Is this your subtle way of saying at least a PART of you wishes your wife hadn't gotten weight loss surgery?
> 
> Because honestly, that's what it seems sometimes.


Oh,thats what you meant when you said that my tastes are pretty telling.So you think it seems that way sometimes?Hmmm,It's tough to say.My wife is a still a full figured woman,I was glad to see her lose the weight for health reasons,but I was fine with her appearance.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Jack I said:


> LOL.I haven't been on TAM for a few days.Some of these comments are pretty amusing.I'm on drugs because I recognize beauty when I see it?When I say she is sexy,I'm not really talking about her personality,I'm more talking about stuff like this: Roseanne Barr in bra - YouTube


This needs a warning on it. Please do not click on the youtube link if you are eating.

Yuk just yuk.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

We all have different tastes. Some of us do have that unexpected, off attraction to somebody not deemed "hot" by popular standards. I grew up actually nursing a pretty healthy crush on Weezie from The Jeffersons.

Having said that, I wouldn't go about making a thread about it knowing full well that most people aren't going to see it. Jack knows the vast, vast, vast majority of people will not look at Roseanne Barr as one of the "sexiest women alive". He purposefully left her name out of the thread title in order to bait people into clicking, and being shocked at this choice. Then he proceeds to post some VERY unflattering shots of her, which he just would not have done if he truly saw Roseanne as the sexiest thing ever; a fan would have gone out of the way to find shots of Barr when she's looking much better than she does in those screen caps.

It's all calculated for attention. And everyone just fed right into it.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Survey Says....
> 
> survey says - YouTube


lol


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I would never guess anyone would think she is sexy.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Your kidding right !


----------



## Youngwifeylovesherhubby (May 8, 2013)

I loved this show! Except at the end when John Goodman cheated and they got divorced. I never really liked the show as a kid, but I got into the reruns and cried a bit the last few episodes. 

My opinion is that she was a beautiful person who happened to have a lot of issues. 

I'm a fan of bbws (I am one myself). But I'm not afraid to say roseanne after her plastic surgery looked so much better.


----------



## Youngwifeylovesherhubby (May 8, 2013)

This woman is my favorite bbw of all time though


----------

